
MacKeeper threatens to sue 14-year-old YouTuber - miles
https://www.grahamcluley.com/2016/07/mackeeper-threatens-sue-14-year-old-youtuber/
======
smpetrey
Wow, I always thought MacKeeper was junkware anyways.

